# Xanax?



## Parellichica (Jan 21, 2005)

Has anyone had any success with Xanax? Thanks.


----------



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

Dear Parellichica: I've been taking Xanax for at least three years, a very low dosage every day. I've also used some short-term psychotherapy sessions. I can go without it for a day and not notice it unless I'm really stressed by something. I take 1/2 of a .5 MG tablet (please note that's point-5, not 5) every morning, and at times I take another 1/2 if I feel it would be helpful in a stressful situation. I'm very careful about it, because I want to be able to continue using it. These are very low dosages that I'm talking about, and your doctor may recommend otherwise, but it works for me. I took only the Xanax for about two years, but have added Mirtazipine at night to further help the anxiety and depression. The Xanax really does help lessen the anxiety. It made life at least bearable and I've been able to keep working, which has been my biggest challenge. Good luck to you.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i also take xana, doc just yup my dossage from .5 once a day to .5 twice a day. it helps but im not at the comfertable stage yet. dont get me wrong my life is better then it was. i have only been taken it a short time to.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Xanax is great. I only take it as needed and it works quickly. I started it about a month ago. I take a low dose .25 mgs. I am also in therapy which helps as well. Take care.


----------



## pglenn (Oct 12, 2004)

I took Xanax for about 4 years. Started out with 1 mg 3 times a day, then got down to .5 3 times a day. About two months ago my doctor switched me to Klonopin. For whatever reason the docs around here HATE giving out Xanax. I know it's very addictive, but after 4 years, I wasn't going up in dosage rather I was going down.Anyway, the Klonopin they say is less addictive and seems to be working just fine.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I use Buspar but I do have Xanax if I have a bad flare up which only happen once in a blue moon. Xanax will make you tired where Buspar will not but they both do great in control IBS D and anxiety.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

cab xanax cause stomach pains ? like sharp pains ? besides the ibs related stuff, i was wondering if the xanax can cause this.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

No stomach panis for me but everyone is different. If Xanax causes this stop taking it and talk to your doctor about it. Consider Buspar it is VERY MILD and controls my anxiety big time.


----------

